# Warriors trying to Obtain Baron Davis



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> The Warriors are reportedly one of the teams that are expected to make a play for Baron Davis this offseason.
> 
> Baron's first season with the Clippers was highly unsuccessful.
> 
> Golden State has the seventh overall pick, which Pro Basketball News reports could be used as part of a package for their former point guard.


Link


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There's no way the Clippers should trade Davis.

If I'm the Warriors, though, I'm offering Crawford, Azubuike and the #7 for him.
I'd also be offering Maggette, Wright and Randolph to the Raptors for Bosh.

Davis, Ellis, Jackson, Bosh, Biedrins would be a sick starting five, there's no doubt about that. As a matter of fact, I'd start Belinelli and have Ellis and Turiaf come off the bench for that extra spark.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

make a play for Bosh is a much better idea

how bout Randolph, Buke and a wing player, that should be very good imo, but Bosh is likely to join a contender in his contract year


----------

